# please advise on Dubai job offer



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello All!
I have been offered by my company, a Senior Management job, in the field of Engineering, in Dubai. I am a P. Engineer from Europe working for a multinational company in their head office in Munich, Germany
The job offer for Dubai is as follows:
80,000 euros NET per year basic salary 
A bonus of 1-2 monthly salaries
A central 2 bedroom fully paid for flat in Dubai
A company car + car expenses
5 airfare tickets to/from Europe for me & my family
Fully covered private health insurance plan for me & my wife ***
life & accident insurance for me
4 week paid vacation per year
***our 2 children live & attend university in UK & are covered by our health insurance plans there 

Is the above salary & benefits package suitable for a Senior Manager with 26 years of experience in the same company? And if not, please propose a better salary & benefits package. Is it worth it for me to make the move?

Present salary + benefits package in Germany
80,000 euros (gross) basic salary per year 
1 month's salary per year bonus 
A 2 bedroom apartment fully paid for
Coverage by the German National Health Insurance + private health insurance (company pays part of these plans)
Coverage of regular + executives' pension plan (company pays part of these) 
4 tickets per year for me & my family to my home country in Europe
7 weeks vacation per year
Thanks for your great help
Elias


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

emoschakou said:


> Hello All!
> I have been offered by my company, a Senior Management job, in the field of Engineering, in Dubai. I am a P. Engineer from Europe working for a multinational company in their head office in Munich, Germany
> The job offer for Dubai is as follows:
> 80,000 euros NET per year basic salary
> ...


Euros 80,000 = AED 388,800


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah its ok.
you wont be a baller shot caller, pickin up hunnies in a lambo or anything.
maybe a yaris ballin pickin up some filipinas...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahahahah ah Dave.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

haha, man you make these threads so much better!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i love thursdays, i have done no work what so ever...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, pretty much nothing to do on thursdays but troll forums


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

what do you do Jander?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i work at a piling&shoring company and we are very affected by the downturn in construction sector but i am not an engineer. i look into marketing/financial side of things and day to day office activities so i guess it is sorta my fault we are running out of projects!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok cool, 

I was dealing with someone from Murray and Roberts and he is not touching Dubai, they are owed so much money its ridiculous, everyone is looking for opportunities in other GGC areas, Qatar, Saudi e.t.c - but having regional office here..... crazzy


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

bigdave said:


> yeah its ok.
> you wont be a baller shot caller, pickin up hunnies in a lambo or anything.
> maybe a yaris ballin pickin up some filipinas...


Please provide a more serious answer. Is a basic yearly salary of AED 388,000 + accommodation + benefits package a good deal, or I should request more?
This would be a company transfer.
Thanks very much again


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah same with us, we are making a marketing trip soon to Saudi Arabia and have a few tender invitations in Oman. Also starting a new project in Azerbaijan within the month, we get offers in Dubai too but prices are so dead, around 1/8 of what they used to be. 

we are also owed quite a bit of money, we are a small sized company but it is a very significant amount for our size but of course they don't even answer my phone calls these days.

maybe they should replace me with a guy called buba from india who can work at half the salary and do two times more work and get projects in dubai!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

emoschakou said:


> Please provide a more serious answer. Is a basic yearly salary of AED 388,000 + accommodation + benefits package a good deal, or I should request more?
> This would be a company transfer.
> Thanks very much again


as long as accommodation is not taken out of your salary, then yes it is good.
also you dont need to worry about kids which is good...


but you can always try for more,!!


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

jander13 said:


> i work at a piling&shoring company and we are very affected by the downturn in construction sector but i am not an engineer. i look into marketing/financial side of things and day to day office activities so i guess it is sorta my fault we are running out of projects!


This is a secured management job in the company's Dubai branch (company transfer).
Thanks a lot


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

emoschakou said:


> Please provide a more serious answer. Is a basic yearly salary of AED 388,000 + accommodation + benefits package a good deal, or I should request more?
> This would be a company transfer.
> Thanks very much again



serious answer: it is not an amazing deal but i would think it is an okay offer considering how the market is right now. you should always request more but if you are going to be making significantly more than what you are making right now i don't see why not

but this thread kinda got hijacked!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

emoschakou said:


> Please provide a more serious answer. Is a basic yearly salary of AED 388,000 + accommodation + benefits package a good deal, or I should request more?
> This would be a company transfer.
> Thanks very much again


ok seriously emoschalulululu or whatever you name is. how can we seriously answer this question when it gets asked 42 times a day? There are prolly 5 other threads on the front pages asking if my offer is good......... why dont you go look in those and figure it out? Why dont you use the search function.. ohhh you want somone to do it for you huh? nope.. I think you just made this thread because you thought you made a lot of money and you want people to sack ride you right? guess what, you dont. I would suggest you just stay in germany and eat some wienersnittzle allright.

ok now he is the serious answer
yes your salary is exceptable. you will be middle class
everything else you have is paid for by the company. so you have no bills. open a savings account and put the money in it.. profit.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

...........awol.............


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

marc said:


> Ok cool,
> 
> I was dealing with someone from Murray and Roberts and he is not touching Dubai, they are owed so much money its ridiculous, everyone is looking for opportunities in other GGC areas, Qatar, Saudi e.t.c - but having regional office here..... crazzy


As I have mentioned earlier, this is a company transfer to the Dubai branch. It's a secure management job (I have been with the company many years & the company is well known multinational firm).
Is a basic salary of AED 388,000 (payable in euros) + benefits (accommodation etc) considered mediocre, good or very good in Dubai? I can push for more.
Thanks


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think you just made this thread because you thought you made a lot of money and you want people to sack ride you right? guess what, you dont. I would suggest you just stay in germany and eat some wienersnittzle allright.
> 
> ok now he is the serious answer
> yes your salary is exceptable. you will be middle class
> everything else you have is paid for by the company. so you have no bills. open a savings account and put the money in it.. profit.


lol you just burst his bubble


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> As I have mentioned earlier, this is a company transfer to the Dubai branch. It's a secure management job (I have been with the company many years & the company is well known multinational firm).
> Is a basic salary of AED 388,000 (payable in euros) + benefits (accommodation etc) considered mediocre, good or very good in Dubai? I can push for more.
> Thanks


are you a troll


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

jander are you hot? lol

I should start a thread about how i dont work at all but make more money a year than emoshakou. no cause that is gay


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

How do you do that?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

intrest on savings, cd's, and futures


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

wtb a wife like dave's!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

jander13 said:


> wtb a wife like dave's!


\
haaaaaaaaa, she makes way more than I do...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

marc, was it you that dune bashes or goes with someone who does it?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lucky man!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no i have never done it, 

I trade Forex though and play poker online...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Elias,
to me it's self explanatory that it's not such a great deal. No pension, less vacation than current position. The only positive is the no income tax. Is it the same position or a higher position? And if you can ask for more then why don't you?


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah not a hell of a whole lot of money, but you will live comfortably- middle class at least.


----------



## kuddl (Apr 2, 2009)

emoschakou said:


> Hello All!
> I have been offered by my company, a Senior Management job, in the field of Engineering, in Dubai. I am a P. Engineer from Europe working for a multinational company in their head office in Munich, Germany
> The job offer for Dubai is as follows:
> 80,000 euros NET per year basic salary
> ...


That's just a bit more than what I get with 20 years experience less as engineer with no management responsibilities.
Why would you work 3 weeks more each year for the same salary than now?


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

kuddl said:


> That's just a bit more than what I get with 20 years experience less as engineer with no management responsibilities.
> Why would you work 3 weeks more each year for the same salary than now?


 Dear kuddl
Since you are an engineer, please advise what level of salary should motivate a Engineer with over 20 years of experince, from western europe, in a manager's position to move to Dubai. Also, is the benefits' package offered good? 
You said you are an engineer with no management responsibilities & you are making just a bit less than AED 388,800 NET per year. Do you also get all the expenses , like accommodation , health, tickets, etc, paid for by your employer? 
Your input, as well as the input of other engineers in management positions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ohh god...
ask for double the salary, and double the car/housing allowance.


----------



## kuddl (Apr 2, 2009)

emoschakou said:


> Dear kuddl
> Since you are an engineer, please advise what level of salary should motivate a Engineer with over 20 years of experince, from western europe, in a manager's position to move to Dubai. Also, is the benefits' package offered good?
> You said you are an engineer with no management responsibilities & you are making just a bit less than AED 388,800 NET per year. Do you also get all the expenses , like accommodation , health, tickets, etc, paid for by your employer?
> Your input, as well as the input of other engineers in management positions will be greatly appreciated.


you're starting at: 80k
company pays in GER on top 20% for social inurances: 96k
you'll be working 3 weeks more/yr, +7%: 103k
That's what you should be entitled to w/o any discussions.
Will you be working more hours? Maybe 6d/wk? you have to add this too.
Finally, add the x% that could motivate you to move to a developing country in the desert.
In which engineering discipline are you working in?


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

kuddl said:


> you're starting at: 80k
> company pays in GER on top 20% for social inurances: 96k
> you'll be working 3 weeks more/yr, +7%: 103k
> That's what you should be entitled to w/o any discussions.
> ...


Oil & gas. Permanent job contract (company transfer).
From what I understand, you suggest as a minimum, a salary of Euros 103,000 per year tax free + accommodation package, company car, health insurance, tickets to/ from Europe. 
Since you live there, apr. what budget is required on montly basis for 2 persons, for food & groceries in Dubai? I don't ask you about the entertainment budget, as that depends strictly on each individual's entertainment needs. 
For the sake of comparisons, presently I make euros 80,000 gross (56,000 net) + accommodation expenses. However, the prices of food & groceries are quite resonable in Germany.
Thanks very much for your great help kuddl.


----------



## kuddl (Apr 2, 2009)

emoschakou said:


> Oil & gas.


  Then it's really a poor offer. I thougt it's construction.


----------



## emoschakou (Apr 1, 2009)

kuddl said:


> Then it's really a poor offer. I thougt it's construction.


Dear kuddl,
Thanks so much for your prompt reply. Do you mean that even a net salary of let's say 103,00 euros (our new proposal) tax free + the extra benefits' package is a poor offer? What level of salary & benefits do you suggest for an engineering senior manager's position in the oil & gas field? 
Also, a friend of mine, an experienced Naval Architect & Marine engineer with wife + a 3 year old kid, wishes to seek a senior management position in Dubai. What level of salary & benefits do you think he should be expecting? 
Sorry for asking so many questions, but you seem so well informed about the various engineering fields in the area.
Thanks very much for all your great input.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

go for a cool million while your there and 100k for me and dave good man


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

emo man you are getting ripped off! should double your salary before it is too late. our philipino engineers get 6000 aed a month w/o housing allowance so at least you beat them!


----------

